# How can I manage multiple telnet session in parallel?

## vespaman

At work we have an embedded system with lots of nodes which may be telnet'd to.

A colleague using windows used puttycs to connect to all nodes (one window for each node) and could with this tool manage e.g. 10 nodes in parallel. (e.g. typing 'ls' in the puttycs window made it to be sent to all telnet windows)   :Shocked: 

Very neat.

I found a similar function in cluster ssh, CSSH, for ssh. 

But is there such tool for use with telnet and linux?

----------

## cwr

Will screen do that?  It's a while since I used it.

Will

----------

## TJNII

I don't think screen will let you control 10 sessions as one.  It will let you have 10 independent sessions open in one terminal, but I don't think that's what he wants.

The pexpect package has a demo script that does this.  It is called hive terminal or something like that.  http://pexpect.sourceforge.net/pexpect.html.  Pexpect itself is in portage, but iirc you need to download the examples yourself.

[EDIT} pexpect not pyexpect.[/EDIT]

----------

## vespaman

Cheers, I'll have a look at pexpect, it looks like it might do what I'm after, with a little tweak.

----------

## truc

you can use tmux (an other Terminal MUltipleXer like screen), then the option synchronize-panes so that input in one pane is also sent to the other panes of the same windows.

I don't think there is a similar option for windows(a tmux window I mean), so depending on how big is your screen you might be able to easily work on 4, 5..10 or even 20 panes at the same times!  :Wink:  As I said, the real limit is your screen.

----------

